
AppleBot – Automate Things in Apple Dev Portal - kenny_hitcher
https://www.getapplebot.com
======
jrnkntl
Maybe I am missing the explained distinction ("Think Fastlane but for the dev
portal"), but fastlane also supports the listed examples in the dev
portal[1][2].

[1][https://docs.fastlane.tools/actions/register_devices/](https://docs.fastlane.tools/actions/register_devices/)
[2][https://docs.fastlane.tools/actions/#code-
signing](https://docs.fastlane.tools/actions/#code-signing)

~~~
kenny_hitcher
Yeah Fastlane supports the two. I haven't looked into the implementation yet,
but I supposed that Fastlane is based on the existing Apple API, for example,
[https://developer.apple.com/documentation/appstoreconnectapi](https://developer.apple.com/documentation/appstoreconnectapi)
for listing registered devices.

However, there are many other operations that Apple doesn't provide API for.
For example, it would save me a lot of time if Apple provides an API to update
provisioning profiles. I guess operations like these can only be automated
with say Chrome Puppeteer.

For the "tedious" things that I need to do, usually they are outside the scope
of Fastlane, and that's why I'm building a new thing

------
dang
Please don't put Show HN on a post if it's just a signup page. This is in the
rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
kenny_hitcher
Thanks Dan, sorry about that. Will follow the rules next time.

~~~
dang
Appreciated!

------
archeopetrix
maybe also automate the task for simple renewal of an expired provisioning
profile.

